# Baby Columbian Tegu won't eat Crickets



## fenrisreptiles (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello, I just bought my baby Columbian Tegu last week. He's been eating real well so far but the last 2 days I've tried feeding him crickets he ignores them completely. He's still small, 6"-8" or so. He's eaten turkey/liver, mealworms and egg for me at this point.


----------



## carr65 (Apr 16, 2014)

If you only got the Tegu a week ago ,he needs time to settle in the new cage ,do not handle it or take it out from hiding just change the water in the water bowl daily and feed it ,make sure the tegu has hide spots on both the basking spot and the cool end of the cage .Now what are the temps on both the basking spot and cool end of the cage ,what is the humidity level ,what are you using as substrate tegus need UV light .if the temps are too low the tegu will not eat,if the humidity is too low it will not eat or shed properly ,if the tegu has not hides to feel secure it won't eat .UV light is a must with basking lizards .please post details about your cage setup temps etc.....


----------

